# Wonderfire 2570 direct vent gas stove owners manual



## Wilbur1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello,
I've been searching for an owners manual and installation guide for the Wonderfire model 2570 direct vent gas stove made by Vermont Castings. Some places it's called the Majestic Wonderfire 2570.
Can anyone get me a link to a copy of that please? 

I also am looking for a kit to convert this stove to LP. The kit is part # 000-5093.
Thank you very much, Wilbur1


----------

